# Alternatives to Omnisphere



## Mr. Edinburgh (Nov 26, 2018)

Looking for a plugin similar to Omnisphere....

ARPS, Pads, SFX

any ideas guys and girls?


----------



## bill5 (Nov 26, 2018)

You kidding? There are about 15,000 soft synths out there. Granted most might not quite match up to that one, but the gap isn't so great as you might think at least for some and some are bound to work for you very well. Serum and Absynth come to mind. Heck there are some great freebies to try which might suit you fine depending on your needs/prefs, e.g.: 

4Tune
Abakos
Zebra2 
Cheezemachine
Podolski
Synth1 
Tyrell


----------



## Jaap (Nov 26, 2018)

Mr. Edinburgh said:


> Looking for a plugin similar to Omnisphere....
> 
> ARPS, Pads, SFX
> 
> any ideas guys and girls?



Omnisphere 2.5 



sorry 

If you look for synths that can work both with synthesis and importing your own wav files then VPS Avenger is a nice and affordable alternative, Falcon is an other amazing synth in this category to check out.
Think today is the last day to get Falcon with 30% discount. VPS Avenger is also on sale with 25% off by using the code Friday
VPS Avenger: https://www.vengeance-sound.com/plugins.php
Falcon: https://www.uvi.net/falcon.html


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 26, 2018)

Have you explored the synths that come with your DAW? I use Logic: Alchemy comes with it, and the other built-in synths are excellent.

Also Zebra, Diva, Reaktor, Massive are all good choices.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 26, 2018)

Hello !

As Omnisphere there is only Omnisphere! 

But, Have you look for Ethera EVI 2.0 and Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 ? Check in this Forum or on YouTube! I Think that they can be useful for what you are looking for, and many more !

Bye !

Ste


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Nov 26, 2018)

Following this thread. If there's anything that fits the bill that's a decent omni alternative with arps, pads, sfx, that's on sale for black friday/cyber monday, I'd love to know about it


----------



## 667 (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah if you're on a Mac, explore Alchemy. It was awesome as a standalone product before Apple bought Camel Audio and I assume it's still awesome (I use Cubase/Windows).

Next best option is Output Bundle which I am always hyping and expect Mike to tell me to knock it off pretty soon  but seriously I'm so happy with it. The huge bundle of presets they include is really icing on the cake and Output makes good useful sounds.

I have a lot of synths: Omni, UVI Vintage Vault 1&2, Komplete Ultimate, and it's Output stuff that I load up first.

Another secret weapon is cool stuff by smaller sample devs. You might like the Pendle deal at Spitfire going on right now. But I'm partial to the $29 libraries. Stuff from Tronsonic, Hideaway, really any of the small devs you see on Kontakt Hub. Sometimes these small libs are more fun and unique, and being able to pick em up cheap is one of the perks of having full version of Kontakt.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 26, 2018)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Following this thread. If there's anything that fits the bill that's a decent omni alternative with arps, pads, sfx, that's on sale for black friday/cyber monday, I'd love to know about it


33% off Cypher, the excellent synth from FXpansion: https://www.fxpansion.com/products/cypher2/

PS: I took my own advice and just bought it! I have a Roli, so I’ll be exploring some 5D patches.


----------



## theBOWMAN (Nov 26, 2018)

My left field suggestion is Propellerhead Reason


----------



## bill5 (Nov 26, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Have you explored the synths that come with your DAW? I use Logic: Alchemy comes with it, and the other built-in synths are excellent.
> 
> Also Zebra, Diva, Reaktor, Massive are all good choices.


Agree on Zebra, don't know Diva, disagree on the last 2. Reaktor is actually more a soft synth builder, not a soft synth, and Massive IMO is way overpriced for what you get, it's nothing special. Also the presets are weak, for the preset jockeys in the crowd. 




theBOWMAN said:


> My left field suggestion is Propellerhead Reason


? Not a soft synth. That's a DAW.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 26, 2018)

667 said:


> Yeah if you're on a Mac, explore Alchemy.


Big fan. I own several expansion packs and would have purchased more. Alas I'm on PC, but I regularly use what I have.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 27, 2018)

Bill, Reaktor comes with a whole suite of synths that require 0 building. And then there are the hundreds of excellent, free synths in the online Reaktor Users’ Group. It’s more than a synth, but you can use it in your DAW to only play its synths (and samplers), and these are very good.


----------



## theBOWMAN (Nov 27, 2018)

bill5 said:


> ? Not a soft synth. That's a DAW.



Obviously yes, but like I say a left field option..

You can easily rewire it in and the amount of different sounds and sound creation possibilities it gives you for the price is maybe as good if not better than omnisphere... also if you’re feeling uninspired and want a change of scene you could work in a different DAW for a day!

Grain and Europa are phenomenal (Europa also comes as a vst/au) and there are loads of other fun things.

I don’t know, it was semi a joke but I do think it’s a vastly underrated bit of software around these parts.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 27, 2018)

theBOWMAN said:


> Obviously yes, but like I say a left field option..
> 
> You can easily rewire it in and the amount of different sounds and sound creation possibilities it gives you for the price is maybe as good if not better than omnisphere... also if you’re feeling uninspired and want a change of scene you could work in a different DAW for a day!
> 
> ...



I used to love reason and use it exclusively back in the day when rewiring it was still vital to escape the sound of the 'reason engine'. Dunno if that's still the case. It's just so much fun. I'm very sure I'll get back into it one day when I have more time on my hands.


----------



## LinusW (Nov 27, 2018)

The synths in Reason (Europa, Grain, Thor...) or Alchemy in Logic.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 27, 2018)

@Mr. Edinburgh , what's your budget, and what is your main DAW? 
A lot of DAWs can take care of the Arpeggios.
If money is tight, Auddict's Hexeract might fit the bill, as it has a lot of modulation options and (similar to Omnisphere) includes organic samples. 
KV331's Synthmaster is another versatile synth at a modest price.


----------



## dgburns (Nov 27, 2018)

Omnisphere continues to impress, amaze and humble me. There's nearly a lifetime's worth of sonic possibilities.


----------



## Sopranos (Nov 27, 2018)

Are there any tunes or reference tracks floating around using all/only Omnisphere (not any expansions or keys/trillian)? Not questioning the library (at all of course) - just curious if there are any naked demo tracks out there.

Cheers!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 27, 2018)

HALion


----------



## Dandezebra (Nov 27, 2018)

Halion 6, Falcon, Alchemy, and Parawave Rapid are all in the same _territory_ as Omnisphere. All amazing and unique. Not all have 58gb of samples like Omnisphere does though! Some are better at some things than others. 

I am also constantly amazed by the u-he synths - Zebra 2 because it can do it all (almost), Bazille because it is so unique, and Diva / Repro for that sound, Hive because it is fun as Hell. 

I still regularly jam the astounding HG Fortune synths too!


----------

